# Help with neborn please.



## Stiles (May 11, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

A while back I was asking for advise about pigeon that laid her eggs on my deck. The advise that I recieved was great.

Now the questions that I have is if I can help to ensure that the little baby's survive was they are born. 

Why am I asking?

When I went to check on mama bird this morning (or evening in my case) I accidently spooked mama and she flew away. And then I noticed that one of her egg's had hatched and the little one is so tiny and adorable. He or she moved around and as far as I can tell is doing very well.

So, is there anything that I can do to help mama bird?

Thanks again for your advise, 

Ron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ron, 

If I were you, I would just keep a vigilant watch on Moma bird. She should return when the coast is clear and tend to her chick(s). One should never interfere with mother nature unless we need to. Watch for her to return, keep it peaceful outside near her nest and if she doesn't come back within an hour....let us know.


----------



## Stiles (May 11, 2005)

Before I can finish the first post mama was back and attending her nest. Papa should be around in abour 4 hours or so.

I forgot to mention another problem in the original post.

My apartment complex is having an complete exterior renovation. I did not expect the crews to get to my building for awile. To my suprise I noticed the other day that they have already started on the building next to mine which means mine will be started anytime.

I am worried that this new family will be evicted because of the construction of the siding and new decks.

This is going to be an interesting resolution.

Ron

p.s. I should have known that something was up. I usually will stand at the door to smoke (since I don't smoke indoors). We all get along and exept each other. This morning however mama was acting more on guard, fluffing up and such. I just should have known.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Ron, 

My only suggestion to this new dilemma is, can you ask or convince the contractors to skip your house and move onto the others and do yours last? Pigeons don't take long to mature so this just might give them enough time


----------



## Stiles (May 11, 2005)

How long will it take these little ones to mature?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

about 3-4 weeks if all goes well


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Ron,

I echo Brad's excellent suggestion about negotiating the renovations.

Pigeons fledge around 35 days from hatching. The 'baby' on my balcony is 30 days old today, and is just learning about flapping and hovering - or 'helicoptering'  preparatory to real flight.

John


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

yikes!! -- if you can't talk the construction folks into letting the nest be undisturbed until the babies are ready to go, then you can always take the little guy (s) in and hand rear them -- that's what I had to do when our manager freaked out about our "pigeon problem". It isn't as hard as it sounds at first, and a really neat experience. There's a wealth of information on here about how to hand-rear babies if it comes to that. We've now got two feathered housemates


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ron,

Whatever the case may be, the longer left with the parents the better, then the hand raising will be a whole lot easier.

Treesa


----------

